# What prep should I expect? Am I totally wrong?



## Uneducated homeowner (Aug 31, 2021)

First off let me start by saying that in no way am I a professional or even semi professional painter. I’ve painted some things before but more for fun.
Moved into a new (not so new in age) Home. Hired some pros to paint the walls ceilings trim etc.
Was away for work, just got back and they are “done”. What prep work is typical or is there no such thing as typical prep work. Live in the north east. Walls are not perfectly smooth flat but not textured like they are in the south.
It is obvious though that areas that had either old patches or old dripped paint was just painted over versus sanding or whatever first
Now that the walls are fully painted those areas pop out even more than they did before.
In their contract it said “fix walls as needed”
Am I wrong for expecting more prep work on the walls trim etc. or did they not do what they should have?


----------



## Uneducated homeowner (Aug 31, 2021)

Not trying to be disrespectful just trying to be as clear as possible. Only saying this because we move around so much that things are different in different areas. This is a GC that paints, not a company that only paint.

House ( in CT) is four bedroom, first floor is open concept. Total sqft is 1900. Quote for painting did not include bathrooms or kitchen (due to upcoming remodeling). Estimate is 5500.

I can tell people are looking at this but no one is responding. I tried to be as discrete as possible because overall I am extremely happy with my contractor. Dealt with many over the past few years ( Home in a different state flooded during a past hurricane so just went through a full rebuild) so I’ve seen all the positives and negatives. I just don’t want to be an A-hole complaining about some thing I shouldn’t but I also don’t want to not say anything about some thing that I should. Even if the answer is I should shut my mouth and everything is fine. Please tell me I’m OK with being wrong on this one I just want to know what the right answer is.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Is it an Estimate or Quote? You used both in the same sentence.

A quote is a set price with a bottom line. The contractor states exactly what he is going to accomplish, and will do it for a set price. Anything outside of that quote is extra. Generally a quote will be more expensive to cover unforeseen variables. 

An estimate offers an ‘estimated’ price for work, but is not set in stone. It is usually based on Time and Materials, and you can communicate with your contractor as to what “level” of finish is acceptable, or desirable.

There should be an understanding between you and your contractor as to what is expected, to avoid unfortunate misunderstandings. You really need to talk with your person about this.


----------



## Uneducated homeowner (Aug 31, 2021)

Holland said:


> Is it an Estimate or Quote? You used both in the same sentence.
> 
> A quote is a set price with a bottom line. The contractor states exactly what he is going to accomplish, and will do it for a set price. Anything outside of that quote is extra. Generally a quote will be more expensive to cover unforeseen variables.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate the response, honestly Didn’t realize there was a difference prior to you mentioning that I mean I guess I always assumed that even a “the way you are describing it could still have some variation in price that being said it is an extra meanDidn’t realize there was a difference prior to you mentioning that I mean I guess I always assumed that even a quote the way you are describing it could still have some variation in price that being said it is an estimate.
It says in the description of work fix walls as needed. Looking at it now I understand that fix walls as needed could be fixing all bumps whatever you wanna call it or it could mean there is a massive hole here we will patch it but it will never be flush. 
realize now all of this should have been worked out before, I guess I will know for next time, I guess I just want to know what the norm is if there is a norm.
At the end of the day the real question is should I be happy with everything when my wife freaks the hell out or should I try to fight this.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

